# Need an EDC knife. Newbie here.



## bombelman (Jan 28, 2007)

I'm new to knives, but often enough I need to cut something.
Either a box with too much tape or some rope or belts used to tie things down that need to be removed in a hury. I'm in the media and broadcasting business also, so often enough, wires and cables are a hazard. I also do jobs in the Amazon jungle, but instead of haulin' a machete, I would just need a knife to cut some branches or pick some flowers for me lady. 

It needs to fit in a belt holster and must not be too long so it will hinder when I sit. Foldable is fine, but when folded, the blade must not be seen, as not to frighten the unknown.

Thanks for your help !


----------



## Stingray (Jan 28, 2007)

You have many good choices, check out bladeforums or knifeforums for lots of threads with pics.


----------



## Qben (Jan 28, 2007)

I don't know if this is exactly what you are looking for, but check out www.hideawayknife.com 
One of the great things about these knives is that you don't have to put the knife down if you need to use your hands.
They have a custom fitted utility model for $70.
I bought one recently and it is all I ever see myself carrying from here on out.
Qben


----------



## Josey (Jan 28, 2007)

You might want to check out these classics that are very popular with a wide range of knive enthusiasts:

Spyderco Military (4 inch blade, flat ground) in either standard S30V steel with G10 handles or the limited edition BG-42 steel and carbon fiber handle.

Benchmade's 710 in D2 (semi stainless) or CPM154 (stainless) with an axis lock is also an awesome knife.

A really heavy duty knife is the Spyderco Manix with a big leaf blade in S30V steel.

The Spyderco Caly III is a great cutter, too.

Benchmade's Rukus in S30V steel and an axis lock is a very large folder and is very rugged and well made.


----------



## 9volt (Jan 28, 2007)

I went though this and everyone seemed recommend the Benchmade Griptilian or Mini Griptilian. They are about $50-60 US. If you want to spend a little over $100 US go for the Ritter Griptilian which a better steel (S30V?). I'm holding out for a good deal on a used one, but I plan to get one.


----------



## PEU (Jan 28, 2007)

I received a Fenix folder knife and I can say Im amazed about its quality, I'm EDCing it since then 

You can buy a combo here: http://fenix-store.com/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=km2&x=0&y=0

The less expensive one is $38 


Pablo


----------



## AndyTiedye (Jan 28, 2007)

Sounds like what you really need is a good Swiss Army Knife
(Good = Victorinox or Wenger).

Much less expensive than the others suggested here, and does so much more.


----------



## Strauss (Jan 29, 2007)

I was in the same boat as you, and I purchased a Syderco endura 4 wave. I am really satisfied with this knife. It is a little bigger than I imagined, but it is so thin that it rides nicely in my jeans pocket. And I absolutely love the wave feature, when I pull it out to show people they think I have a switch blade or something :naughty: You should check one out...


----------



## NoFair (Jan 29, 2007)

slightly under $50: Spyderco Delica or Endura
About $100: Spyderco Military or the somewhat smaller Caly 3.

All these are offered with serrated or plain edge so you can choose what suits your needs the best.

Sverre


----------



## braindoc (Jan 29, 2007)

I have gone through a few knives as EDC so far, such as Benchmade 730, 720 and 710, Spyderco Delica and Kershaw Chive. For me the just right size, pivot smoothness and lock security has been the *Benchmade 730, *of which I now have 2 in the rotation. Sadly, this model has been discontinued. It can still be found used or occasionally new on some store shelves. 

Good luck on your quest.

braindoc


----------



## luigi (Jan 29, 2007)

Ditto to many of the recommendations here.

I usually carry either a Spyderco Delica4 or a Benchmade Mini-Griptilian, can't decide which one is best so I rotate them. They are both great and not very expensive yet the quality is superb.

Luigi


----------



## carbine15 (Jan 29, 2007)

I had a military for a while. I still miss the hell out of it. I keep thinking it's around here somewhere. For your purposes I'd stay away from the larger knives that might scare the sheeple (especially the wave that opens so fast). Instead I'd go with a good folding contractors boxcutter knife. I have this one and nothing is better for cutting boxes all day.
http://cgi.ebay.com/Spring-Assisted...ox-Cutter_W0QQitemZ110020428170QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## bombelman (Jan 29, 2007)

Looking into different models as I type,
would anyone recommend me (or not) a Benchmade 310 Benchmite ?
http://www.benchmade.com/products/product_detail.aspx?model=310

I also noticed it's bigger brother 3100 Auto-Benchmite:
http://www.benchmade.com/products/product_detail.aspx?model=3100

(disregarding laws) Would you recommend (or not) any of these two ?
They both have a great closed length of 2.85".
The blade I need, should be able to cut items that might be in the way.
For example, you never have a knife when you need to open a box.
You never (I don't) have a knife when a strapped-down speaker (or anything else)
NEEDS to be removed and the winch has jammed.
Should I go on, I think you guy know what I'm talking about ?
As a flaslight-EDC, I explain these things too tot non-flashaholics 

Cheers everyone !


----------



## matrixshaman (Jan 29, 2007)

I don't like the Benchmites - low end Benchmade and not really much of a task knife - more a girly purse knife if you ask me  And too small for much real world use. I second the Benchmade Griptilians and my Benchmade Ritter Grip has been an EDC for a couple years now - awesome knife and lightweight enough to be an easy EDC. And it's S30V - one of the better steels for a knife although 154CM is a close second IMO.


----------



## UWSDWF (Jan 29, 2007)

My EDC is the Coldsteel Tanto Voyager Lg. .... straightblade of course
It holds its blade really well and I have used it for everything under the sun.
The handle takes a good beating aswell, I 've used it as a hammer on many occasions


----------



## clarkston_cz (Jan 29, 2007)

I'm selling my large Classic Sebenza, due to the fact that it is too big and heavy for edc.
My other half, she got me a Spyderco Police model for Xmas, and I'm somewhat happy about it. This is the knife that she wants me to carry..

Not a CRK product, but suitable for edc with my CZs.


----------



## bombelman (Jan 29, 2007)

Welcome to CPF !


----------



## carrot (Jan 29, 2007)

Sounds like you need a blade with serrations. I would recommend a serrated Spyderco Delica 4, about $45 and has a very nice pocket clip. When it goes dull, you can send it to Spyderco for free sharpening or you can touch up the blade with a Sharpmaker. Or if you're not fully sold on the idea of serrations (Spyderco's are the best I've used!) try a comboedge Delica 4.

Or if you're looking for a small knife like the Benchmite, I would recommend the Spyderco Cricket SS SE (fully serrated). This little knife is small enough to be inoffensive to most, large enough to easily handle for most people, and easily cuts through packaging and rope.


----------



## guyg (Jan 29, 2007)

I'm going to second the Swiss Army Knife. For 50-60 dollars ,you can get two with different options and still have money left over for a Vic Classic.
SAK's are also people friendly.


----------



## jHO (Jan 30, 2007)

I've heard a lot of positive information on the Boker Subcom knives. Their small, available with serrations and sheeple friendly.

But i recommended you go to BladeForums.com and ask this question there.


----------



## Raven (Jan 30, 2007)

Any request for a high quality, yet affordable, pocketknife will always result in the same answer: Spyderco


----------



## Stingray (Jan 30, 2007)

clarkston_cz said:


> I'm selling my large Classic Sebenza, due to the fact that it is too big and heavy for edc.
> My other half, she got me a Spyderco Police model for Xmas, and I'm somewhat happy about it. This is the knife that she wants me to carry..
> 
> Not a CRK product, but suitable for edc with my CZs.



I've had the Police model for about 14 years or so. It's a good knife, very sharp from the factory, carries very easily despite it's length, scares sheeple a little. The tip is thin so go easy on it, mine broke off due to my own negligence. It's a good backup defensive knife too, should go well with your CZ's. I just picked up a Delica4 Wave to carry while I send my Police back to get sharpened and the tip reshaped.


----------



## highorder (Jan 30, 2007)

I edc a Benchmade 941 Osbourne with the boron carbide coated blade. they should offer this finish on every model. its one of the most resilient steel coatings I have run across. the Axis lock seems to have been designed for this knife. it opens and closes naturally in the blink of an eye as quiet or loud and you want.

when I exchange my suit for my canvas bibs, I always have this tucked into the pocket. also, I find that a simple drop point has the most utility for the tasks you mentioned.


----------



## Sharpdogs (Jan 30, 2007)

I would go with a Swiss Army knife or Multi-tool and a folding knife. Check out the new Boker Trance for a folding knife. There has been a lot of talk about them lately and the flipper is addictive. We start shipping out the first pre-orders this week.

https://edcdepot.com/merchantmanager/product_info.php?manufacturers_id=29&products_id=148


----------



## Danbo (Jan 30, 2007)

As a regular addict on Bladeforums, I must have about a bazillion knives. Which knife do I reach for and carry anytime I'm not at work?(damn Govt building; won't let me bring a knife in) I carry a Spyderco Military with BG42 blade and carbon fiber handle. Large knife, yet carries like a much smaller knife. When I say carries like a smaller knife, I mean it never digs into my hip when I sit down(unlike a lot of folders), and weighs very little. Cuts like a friggin light saber. Seriously, I've owned this knife for several months and carried and used it(although, admittedly not for heavy use) and STILL haven't had to even swipe it to a stone. Not the cheapest knife out there(dealer cost is about $140), but worth every penny, IMHO. 

Too much moolah, you might say? Get yourself a Victorinox Rucksack. Larger version of the Swiss Army Knife, with big spearpoint blade and larger saw. You could carry it in a nice leather belt pouch. Cost would be under $40, with the sheath(probably less). 

Be forewarned, my friend. Knives are very addicting. Don't be surprised, if you end up with dozens of them.


----------



## bombelman (Jan 30, 2007)

a) What's (a) "sheeple" ?
b) What's a "drop point" ?

I don't think I have to explain how small this one is, but
does anyone recommend it or not ?


----------



## 9volt (Jan 30, 2007)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sheeple

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Drop_point


----------



## bombelman (Jan 30, 2007)

hehehe, why did'nt I think of that !
:lolsign:


----------



## COMMANDR (Jan 30, 2007)

I edc a spyerco native, nice price and quality steel S30V and it ain't bad looking.
They can be had at Walmart for around $40.00. You can't beat it for the price. 





Gary


----------



## carrot (Jan 30, 2007)

The Wharncom should be a nice knife. I have the Subcom version. Steel is not as good as in a Spyderco or Benchmade, but at the price (~$30) it's hard to beat.


----------



## matrixshaman (Jan 30, 2007)

highorder said:


> I edc a Benchmade 941 Osbourne with the boron carbide coated blade. they should offer this finish on every model. its one of the most resilient steel coatings I have run across. the Axis lock seems to have been designed for this knife. it opens and closes naturally in the blink of an eye as quiet or loud and you want.
> 
> when I exchange my suit for my canvas bibs, I always have this tucked into the pocket. also, I find that a simple drop point has the most utility for the tasks you mentioned.


The knife pictured there is NOT an Axis lock althought the BM 941 Osborne IS an Axis lock knife. I'm assuming you just put that pic up to show the boron coated blade? BTW Bombleman - an Axis lock which is patented by Benchmade provides one of the most solid lockups of an open blade so it won't fold closed onto your pinkies when you are using it hard. Great design!


----------



## moeman (Jan 30, 2007)

the Griptilian and delica are some of my favorite knives!


----------



## scott (Jan 30, 2007)

Since you live/study in South America and the Netherlands, I would think that a Swiss Army Knife would be as people friendly as you could get. I'm not familiar with the laws or cultures of either locale, but a little red knife can go almost anywhere. If I didn't have to worry about such things, I'd still recommend the SAK of your choice. I have Benchmades and Spydercos, but they always keep company with either a Victronox Rucksack or Farmer. 

Scott


----------



## highorder (Jan 30, 2007)

matrixshaman said:


> The knife pictured there is NOT an Axis lock althought the BM 941 Osborne IS an Axis lock knife. I'm assuming you just put that pic up to show the boron coated blade? BTW Bombleman - an Axis lock which is patented by Benchmade provides one of the most solid lockups of an open blade so it won't fold closed onto your pinkies when you are using it hard. Great design!



correct. the knife here is a model 812SBT it has the inferrior BT (teflon) coating. the 941 has a very fine Boron Carbide coating. I'll see if I have any pics...


----------



## Sharpdogs (Jan 30, 2007)

Bombleman,

That's the Wharcom by Boker, part of the Subcom series. There has been a lot of talk about them over at Bladeforums and EDCforums. It's a small knife but fits the hand nicely. It's the only wharcliffe style knife I own and one of my favorites.


----------



## Pumaman (Jan 30, 2007)

axis lock demo
http://youtube.com/watch?v=9y6AKZsApqo


----------



## bombelman (Jan 30, 2007)

Wow, that's a cool demo !


----------



## bombelman (Jan 30, 2007)

At 2.91" folded and with Axis-lock, (which I like very much)
the 555 Mini-Griptilian seem to be fit for the job.
Can someone explain why I would need a Combo-Edge (or not) ?
Also there are many different Griptilians, what's the real difference ?

http://www.benchmade.com/products/product_detail.aspx?model=555

Cheers !!


----------



## moeman (Jan 30, 2007)

depends on the uses, serated is nice for cutting rope and stuff.
sheepsfoot is my favorite, but drop point is good for alot, too.
then there is a thumb stud, or hole in the blade for opening.
you can also use the axis lock to open and close the knife.
personal taste is the bottom line :0


----------



## matrixshaman (Jan 30, 2007)

I prefer the thumb stud Griptilians -- blade choices and blade steels are a big discussion but in preference of those generally available on the Grips I'd say first S30V, 154CM, D2 and then 440C and the rest last - Benchmades site has some fair explanations on blade steels. The video shown is an Axis lock that I'd say has the pivot screw fairly loose or very well lubed - I carry a small tool to tighten mine on my keychain because in some places the laws might call that a gravity knife or drop blade which in some places is trouble. But generally only if you are being scrutinized for some reason. Just something to be aware of that it's good not to have them too loose if you are in a place that has tight knife laws.


----------



## highorder (Jan 30, 2007)

that video says it all. why carry an auto when an Axis will close as fast as it opens?


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jan 30, 2007)

I know what he OP asked for, but I must give my choice and my reason for it.

I have more than a few knives from when I was looking for an EDC tactical folder.

I have settled on a CRKT M1603Z as my EDC, and I carry it clipped in the back of my right front pocket. I chose this knife for one main feature. The "Carson Flipper".

I can get it out and in use very quickly. 

I can use thumb stud knives pretty well, but I LIKE that flipper!!!


----------



## carrot (Jan 31, 2007)

Bombelman, the difference between the Griptilians are size and blade shape. The 555 and larger 550 have sheepsfoot blades with thumb discs (not Spyderholes or thumb studs) for opening, the 555HG/550HG are the newer version of the 555 and 550. The 556/551 are drop points with thumb studs, and the 557/553 is tanto with thumb studs. I prefer the shape of the drop point for regular utility. Also, I have a review somewhere reviewing the Mini-Grip vs the similarly priced Spyderco Delica, and the full-size Grip vs. the Endura somewhere on these boards.


----------



## guntotin_fool (Jan 31, 2007)

If you are going to be competent about keeping the blade sharp, (it really is pretty easy) then serration's are the answer to a question you did not ask. For the most part, serration's only claim to fame is being able to (very slightly) cut certain kinds of super fibers faster than a plain blade. However for most other jobs, serrations limit you to half a blade. The are harder to sharpen and really limit what you can do with the blade. 

The Benchmades, Spyderco, some Bucks,and Queens and a few others are pretty good knifes. 

SAK (swiss army knives) are really not that good of a knife. I find most of them have less than high end steel in the blade. they dull quickly and wear fast. some people swear by them, but for me, they are really limited. A good multi tool and a good knife are far better answers. 

NO one but the airplane police seem to ever even notice Leatherman tools, I would look at one of them long and hard as a carry tool. I carry the little S2 juice now. small in the pocket. has the limit tools I wish to carry and disappears in the pocket till you need it. 

I would add a knife no longer than a 3 inch blade. no one hassles you over that size. I would get one that has wood or bone scales on it, as it looks more "boy scout" in nature than a big heavy black knife, if you are going to have to use it all over. My EDC in europe has been this knive from Queen, no one ever looks twice unless they are an aficionado and then they like it. But for lunch on the train or cutting an apple in the town square, it draws no attention, yet is a beastly strong and high quality knife

http://www.knifecenter.com/kc_new/store_detail.html?s=QN3252 with blades made of D2 tool steel this holds a hair popping edge. 

If you are looking for a more tactical look and feel that conditions will let you carry it, then i would look at the BM grip's, perhaps the mid sized Al Mar's, the Spyderco's in any one of many designs, some of the better Made in USA Bucks.


----------



## AndyTiedye (Jan 31, 2007)

guntotin_fool said:


> SAK (swiss army knives) are really not that good of a knife. I find most of them have less than high end steel in the blade. they dull quickly and wear fast.



They are easy to sharpen and they don't rust.
If you don't keep those "high end" steels coated with oil you get a visit from the


----------



## highorder (Jan 31, 2007)

I have always thought that a SAK does 7 things poorly.

buy a nice folder.


----------



## Pumaman (Jan 31, 2007)

highorder said:


> I have always thought that a SAK does 7 things poorly.
> 
> buy a nice folder.


 
agree, get a good knife and a leatherman micra or squirt. The mini-griptilian feels a little too small for my hands, but the full size is nice.


----------



## PEU (Jan 31, 2007)

Im no sheeple and not affiliated with fenix-store neither but let me say again that the Fenix KM1 "gift" folder is very nice and sharp as the best:




(click on image for link)

Fenix KM1:
Blade material: 8Cr14MoV
Blade hardness: HRC57
Unfolded length: 156 mm
Blade length: 65 mm

Can't be beat in price IMHO, for $50 you receive a flashlight AND the knife shipped! 


Pablo


----------



## Coop (Jan 31, 2007)

matrixshaman said:


> The video shown is an Axis lock that I'd say has the pivot screw fairly loose or very well lubed - I carry a small tool to tighten mine on my keychain because in some places the laws might call that a gravity knife or drop blade which in some places is trouble. But generally only if you are being scrutinized for some reason. Just something to be aware of that it's good not to have them too loose if you are in a place that has tight knife laws.



Welcome to the netherlands... a gravity knife or drop blade is considered a category 1 weapon. 

The dutch weapons law states the following:
Categorie I (artikel 13 WWM)
Het is verboden een wapen van categorie I te vervaardigen, te transformeren, voor derden te herstellen, over te dragen, voorhanden te hebben, te vervoeren, te doen binnenkomen of doen uitgaan.


Or the (rough) translation:
Category I (article 13 WWM)
It is prohibited to manufacture, modify, manufacture for use by others, give to others, have available, transport, import or export a weapon classified as category I.


So when in the netherlands better tighten up that pivot nice and tight... 

This is why I like the Emerson Wave so much. The system is not widely known here, and doesn't match any of the descriptions of illegal knives in the dutch weapons law. And if questioned about it, it's not too hard to convince someone that it is just an awkward thumbstud


----------



## matrixshaman (Jan 31, 2007)

Yes the Emerson wave knives are about as fast as you can get from in pocket to out and open but they tend to look a bit more tactical. Excellent knives though. One other knife I don't think I saw mentioned here and some of the higher end ones are excellent quality blades as well as fast to open - the Ken Onion spring assisted Kershaw knives - even bought some in California with no problem. I still like my Benchmades better though. And just to open one more can of worms and the can will be opened easily with a super tough Strider knife - Striders are a serious heavy duty knife with a price to match. I'd suggest an SNG or PT if you want to go that route. But back to real world knives with reasonable prices the Benchmades are hard to beat.


----------



## bombelman (Jan 31, 2007)

However, it is legal to smoke here... 
















(p.s. I know wrong from right. But I will get any knife my job requires.)


----------



## Coop (Jan 31, 2007)

matrixshaman said:


> even bought some in California with no problem.



Dutch weapons law makes California look like total anarchy  even non lethal defensive weapons aren't allowed here. 



matrixshaman said:


> But back to real world knives with reasonable prices the Benchmades are hard to beat.



Amen to that... especially the griptilians... I've been looking to get one of the mini grips in some happy color... as a sheeple friendly EDC...


----------



## dental4usa (Jan 31, 2007)

I EDC a Spyderco Native and I love it!

(Also a Leatherman Squirt P4 (keyring), Leatherman Wave, and Victorinox Alox Farmer. Wenger Nail Clipper Model on the way)


----------



## scott (Jan 31, 2007)

highorder said:


> I have always thought that a SAK does 7 things poorly.



While this is mostly true, a poor screwdriver or can opener is infinitely better than no screwdriver or no can opener when you really need one. I carry a Benchmade 940, but I alway keep it company with a Victorinon Farmer or Rucksack. 

Scott


----------



## highorder (Jan 31, 2007)

a nice folder and a SAK or multi tool is a fine combo.

I usually accompany the big Benchmade with a Gerber recoil.


----------



## shao.fu.tzer (Feb 1, 2007)

If you can find one go Benchmade 710HSSR all the way. The serrations with last forever and help cut through straps and tough branches, while the fine edge is excellent for general purpose precision cutting. Its AXIS lock and M2 steel make it ultra-tough. It's tough enough you can baton with it, it will keep an edge forever, and once in your pocket, you forget it's even there. Another choice would be a Benchmade 806SD2 - same concept, different shape and blade made from D2 - another tool steel that you may consider if rust is a worry. Unfortunately both are discontinued so you're going to have to look on Ebay. Basically any combo edge AXIS lock Benchmade in a tool steel will do you right. Including the M2 Ritter Griptilian if you can find one.

Shao


----------



## RedLED (Feb 2, 2007)

I love Emerson Knives. They may cost a little more, however, they are wonderful. You can get a pouch for it, or when you can, clip it where you like to carry it.

The Benchmade and Spyderco brands are wonderful as well. I have all of these brands, but I like Emerson. An Emerson, Benchmade or Spyderco is something you could keep and use for many years.

You may like to have a few knives. They are fun.

Best,

Redled


----------



## Danbo (Feb 2, 2007)

While I agree that the Swiss Army Knives aren't the best knives out there, I find them to be unbeatable knives for the prices they charge for them. Seriously, I don't even know how they can make them for what I've been buying them at Target. 

No, they don't use the latest and greatest high tech steels for the blades, but neither is it 420J2 or some other garbage, like you'll find on a cheapo Chinese/Pakistan/India junker knife. I believe the SAKs are made from 440A(or, some like stainless). 

The thing about SAKs is this; they come razor sharp out of the box and cut very well. Due to their being flat ground so thin, they will push cut long after the razor edge is gone. Sharpening is never a problem with a SAK. 

I know one thing; I'll never be without at least one SAK of some sort.


----------



## cutlerylover (Feb 2, 2007)

SAKS are AWESOME knives...but the only setback in my opinion is because the blades are so thin they can't be used for REALLY heavy duty cutting...but for the most part not many people need such a hardcore knife, lol...but if you did Im talking like Srtider tough...just different kinds of knives for different tasks...don't get me wrogn though a SAK can probably complete 99% of your average cutting jobs with ease!


----------



## wquiles (Feb 2, 2007)

For me, I am spoiled rotten with high quality steels and I am not going back ever to the softer steels used in the Swiss Army Knives: 

- Small Sebenza - BG42
- Small Ritter - S30V
- Large Presidio (BM520) - 154CM

I have not used a Swiss Army Knife for 8-10 years and I don't see me using them ever again. I like the steels mentioned above since they stay sharp far longer than any SAK ever used. I exclusively use a diamond sharpening kit, so getting these harder steel blades sharp is relatively easy 

Will


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Feb 2, 2007)

I won't use a SAK or ANY non locking folder for anything approaching serious as I had a SAK fold up on me two or three times before. It didn't do any real damage because it wasn't sharp!

But give me a locking blade for my safety!


----------



## Coop (Feb 2, 2007)

Victorinox has a few models with locking blades...


----------



## Glockamolie (Feb 2, 2007)

I didn't read the other responses, so it may have been mentioned, but I recommend the CRKT M16 in on of its variants. I like the M16-13LE, personally. If you want to go any cheaper, take your pick of the ~$25 Gerbers from Wally World.


----------



## DasRonin (Feb 3, 2007)

Actually, Wally's World sells a M16-10KZ for that same price range.




Glockamolie said:


> I didn't read the other responses, so it may have been mentioned, but I recommend the CRKT M16 in on of its variants. I like the M16-13LE, personally. If you want to go any cheaper, take your pick of the ~$25 Gerbers from Wally World.


----------



## AndyTiedye (Feb 3, 2007)

MayCooper said:


> Victorinox has a few models with locking blades...



Most of the newer 85mm Wengers have locking blades. Look for "S"
or "Security" in the model #/name, though some older models do not
conform to this convention.
All of the 111 mm Victorinoxes and 120mm Wengers have locking blades.
Some have locking screwdrivers as well.
The Victorinox Swisstool Spirit has ALL tools locking.
And, for the absolutely last place you'd ever expect to find a locking blade,
there is the Wenger Business Tool.


----------



## carlsjrman (Feb 3, 2007)

PlayboyJoeShmoe said:


> I won't use a SAK or ANY non locking folder for anything approaching serious as I had a SAK fold up on me two or three times before. It didn't do any real damage because it wasn't sharp!
> 
> But give me a locking blade for my safety!




The Victorinox one hand trekker is really nice, and locks too.


----------



## shao.fu.tzer (Feb 3, 2007)

If you're on a budget I'll second the M-16 vote. I bought a M16-SF13 for my dad and he loves it. I like it because it's a flipper that can also function like Emerson's Wave. The other end of the flipper that acts as part of the guard when the knife is open is perfect for snagging the corner of your pants.

Shao


----------



## BentHeadTX (Feb 3, 2007)

There are other options for a knife that does other things besides a multi-tool or SAK. I have been using a Leatherman K503X knife for the past month and I really like it! It has a seriously beefy 154CM drop point blade with serrations to cut different things. A stout lock on the blade prevents it from ever folding. 
It also has a screwdriver with replacable/reversable tips with two of them showing in the handle. The holster holds another 10 double-ended bits so your fastening needs are taken care of. Has a can/bottle opener and a slide out carabiner-type device to hook the knife to a vest, belt loop, backpack etc. If you don't like the carbiner method, use the built-in clip to slide it on your belt (or use the included holster) 
The handles are easy to grip and it is rather thick which I prefer when really cutting up things. All in all, a great alternative to a SAK when you need more than a great knife but less than a multi-tool. I keep a Boker WharCom Folder in my wallet and a Leatherman Micra on my keychain for my light cutting jobs. My Benchmade, Gerber Fairburn-Applegate and Buck knives stay in the drawer these days.


----------



## Ignoramus (Feb 4, 2007)

My suggestion- go to a store and get a feel for what you like. The best suggestions can be given if you can provide as much info as possible:

-Fixed, Folder, Balisong, Auto, etc???
-Blade length? Overall Length?
-Steel preferences?
-Company preferences?
-lock preferences?
-Budget?
-types of tasks you'll most likely be doing?
-handle material preferences?
-Anything else?


----------



## RedLED (Feb 4, 2007)

Well, I think you can never go wrong with a SAK. I have carried the same one everyday for 28 years! 

I have several other SAK models in my knife collection, and they are just fun.

Today, I got the new traveller lite, and it is really cool. I love it!

SAK's are a very high quality knife, and they are carried by many in the military for many chores that come up. A tactical folder has a different use.

I carry a custom Emerson and a SAK daily, with a leatherman in the truck.

I love SAK's.

Best wishes,

Redled


----------



## AndyTiedye (Feb 4, 2007)

RedLed said:


> Today, I got the new traveller lite, and it is really cool. I love it!



The Traveller Lite has been my preferred EDC knife since I got it in Interlaken
last summer.
An altimeter is nice to have if you live in the mountains.
Having the altimeter/clock/alarm on the SAK is good for me, since I tend to be very hard on wristwatches.
And it's always good to have another light.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Feb 4, 2007)

I sure like the Zytel Scales, Carson Flipper and Locking Blade that my M1603Z brings to the party!

That SAK Traveller Lite is A: Expensive and B: GIANT to fit in a pocket.

My only and therefor favorite Benchmade is a Pardue BM350 (I think) with black scales and a black coated blade. It is quite slim and light, but holds and cuts well.

I carry a fully eqipped toolbox in my truck. I don't need my knife to do anything else but CUT!


----------



## scott (Feb 4, 2007)

PlayboyJoeShmoe said:


> I won't use a SAK or ANY non locking folder for anything approaching serious as I had a SAK fold up on me two or three times before.



I've been carrying non-locking folders for forty years. And while I've cut myself many times, I've never had a folder close on my fingers. What are people doing with folders that is allowing the blade to close unintentionally? 

Scott


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Feb 4, 2007)

I can't honestly remember WHY I had SAK blades fold up on me but I KNOW it happened.

I don't worry much about scaring sheeple, and so my evil M1603Z or my evil Black Benchmade go with me each day.

As a general rule, I don't favor cold aluminum scales or lights. The Kershaw Vapor is a pretty nice knife too. But cold aluminum....


----------

